# Flood Light Bulb Change



## Steves55 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello. I have an Outback 277RL and one of the flood light bulbs needs changed. Since I have never done this and do not want to risk breaking anything, I would sure appreciate some guidance on how to do this.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

If it's the large 6" clear lens on the each side like I have. You have to unscrew the 8 screws around the lens. Same bulb as interior lights.

I would change to a led light. I installed a 36led 5050 light with double side tape. Works great and a little brighter.


----------

